# Grooming Puppy Show Coat



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

he need alot of growth on him if you can get me a nice stacked view of him al fluffed up ill try and do what i did wih the enzo pic if you like


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ok...thank you


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes good luck We could not find anyone local to help us until LAST week which sucks because we already cut Enzo lol But then we had to cut him some what since his first show is this Sat coming up.

The breeders who will help us are going to the PCA so they told us to contact them at the end of the month.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Then I wish you the best of luck! Let us know how you make out._


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Then I wish you the best of luck! Let us know how you make out._


Thanks !

How old is Billy ?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy is 6 1/2 months old. I took a really deep breath yesterday and tried the trim. I know it isn't right around the neck and ribs but didn't want to ruin it so I stopped there. I haven't gotten any pics yet as it was very late when I finished._


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Billy is 6 1/2 months old. I took a really deep breath yesterday and tried the trim. I know it isn't right around the neck and ribs but didn't want to ruin it so I stopped there. I haven't gotten any pics yet as it was very late when I finished._


O ok I love how dark and rich his eyes are. 
I will email Terry to see if he knows anyone in VT to help. I contacted so many people over the course of 4months and no one responded until last week like I said. It was becoming frustrating !


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He's really cute and I like his straight front and length on his legs. Cant wait to see him in a show clip.


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

Please check out my website for some basic show grooming information (I show toy poodles and standard poodles in California. I now focus on toy poodles exclusively. Do you have a stand dryer as his coat looks like to was not dried properly. 

There are a couple of really good poodle grooming books on the market. One is "Poodle Grooming and Clipping." FULL of GREAT information!

Good luck!
Brandon


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, no. These pics were taken a few days after the grooming. I don't have a stand dryer. I use my hairdryer and I do blow him straight, check for knots with a comb, and then brush him with a slicker brush. I scissor his coat and use a number 10 on his face, tail, and feet. He is lovely when he is finished! 

I'll check out you web site._


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

ummm, what website brandon?


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL, sorry!! My website is www.onoshipoodles.com.


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Spoospirit - I was told by Guenna's breeder that she needs at least 12" on top of her head. I was in shock but determined to get there. My first suggestion would be no more slicker on ANY head/ear hair. Get a good 2" pin brush. Also invest in a force dryer (less than $100 usually). With a spoo you will save a lot of time and energy if you can get the bulk of the dry done quickly.

Here's a pic when she was 7mo. (She made the mistake of waking me up at 2a & I put her up for the 1st time LOL)

Good Luck with him... He is darned cute!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you...she's got soooo much hair on top. I wish Billy had that. I'll drop the slicker._


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just did a search to learn what grooming equipment I should have on hand before getting my poodle and found this post. So helpful, everyone. And, Brandon, your website is wonderful. Loved the grooming and show grooming sections. I've bookmarked your site to help in the future.


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback


----------

